# MFK Game Calls (Formerly TC Custom Calls)



## DesertGhost

As a Pro-Staff member for MFK Game-Calls (formerly TC Custom Calls) and Western USA Sales Rep. I have been using these call personally for a while and have put them to the test all across the western part of the country. I have all the confidence in these calls based on their effectiveness in every type of terrain Ive been fortunate enough to call. From the wide open high deserts in northern Utah and Eastern Colorado to the draws and thickets in Iowa, to the thick juniper flats and low deserts in Arizona, these diaphragm calls flat work! They are called "Made for Killing" for a reason! The MFK howlers reproduce some of the most realistic coyote howls of ANY mouth call on the market today.

MFK Game Calls is happy to announce a new diaphragm known as the "Pup Screamer". This has been added to several of the other calls including: Single Slash, Double Slash, Pup howler, Double Reed howler, and several more.

Individual calls are $10 each, the "Pup Screamer" calls are $15 each, and the "Standard Combo Pack" are $28 each. If you dont like one of the calls in the "Standard Combo Pack", I can make any combination of individual calls for $30, with the exception of the "Pup Screamer" which would increase the price of the combo by $5 (the difference in cost over the standar calls).

There is a reason why the MFK diaphram howlers, distress calls, and fellow pro-staffer Jason Groseclose are CALLING CHAMPIONS! I wont go on a stand without a pocket full of MFK diaphragm calls, why would you want to?










.


----------



## Weasel

Do you have an idea of how many stands you are getting in before they need to be replaced?


----------



## DesertGhost

Weasel, Im not sure how many stands to be honest. I have guys tell me they get a little more than a year out of the calls. If you dont leave the calls in your car or truck in the summer, and take care of them, they should last a while. I am TOUGH on the calls, doing demos folks want to really hear what they can do, so I abuse them to a certain extent, and still get 6 mos or so out of them.


----------



## DesertGhost

Ive got another order on its way, and will have a full inventory (for a short time anyway). If you want to get the best diaphragm calls on the market, place your order soon. These things go fast! The following review was sent shortly after John received his calls!

MFK Game Calls Customer review:

Calls arrived today in good condition. Red call with no cut in it is the howler, calls with cuts are distress: red one more clear sound, black one more raspy. That's what they did for me in the 5 minutes I've had to play with them, and I must say I'm going to be really happy with these I think. Maybe I won't be able to project the sound out west, I don't know. But here in the midwest these are going to be really good, I just need to do them outdoors and not in because that changes everything. And I didn't get to try the howl, won't try that indoors! But could "bark" with it VERY WELL....

Good stuff, can't wait to try them. I suspect I'll be doing a little calling this weekend from my tree stand while deer hunting. Not a lot, but I won't be able to resist during some slack time!

Thanks again Airon, and thank the team MFK for me.

John


----------



## DesertGhost

yet another shipment came in, those who have an order pending with me, they will be in the mail tomorrow! For everyone else, I have several calls still available from this most recent order. Here are some of what I have available:

5 - standard call combos (2 reed howler, double slash, v-mouth) ($28 each)
3 - tie cut ($10 each)
5 - 2 reed pup howlers ($10 each)
3 - 3 reed adult howlers ($10 each)
4 - v-mouth ($10 each)
5 - single slash ($10 each)
3 - double slash ($10 each)
4- pup screamers ($15 each)

These are moving FAST! so if you want to get your hands on the best diaphragm predator call on the market, get a hold of me so you dont have to wait until my next shipment arrives!


----------



## DesertGhost

Hey guys, these things are running out the door. I have a few left. If you are interested in ordering any, let me know before they are all gone.


----------

